# New...lab help please



## Melypop3 (May 12, 2013)

I have been experiencing a lot of strange things over the last 8 months or so...weight gain...exhausted...hot/cold intolerance...etc... The drs keep checking my thyroid and its been fine...then by accident in a ct scan they saw my left thyroid lobe is enlarged... Did an ultrasound and found a solid mass measuring 4.45x2.46x1.74cm in the mid and left lobe.... I got new labs and compared to old any ideas as to what is going on with my thyroid?

Free t4 ref .61-1.37
Today .65
5/15/13-.72
10/08/12-1.19
1/14/11-1.28
11/25/2009-1.13

Tsh ref .35-4.01
Today 1.96
4/24/13-1.79
10/08/12-3.12
10/04/2011-.98
7/06/2011-2.26

Free t3 ref 2.5-3.9
Today 3.0

Microsomal antibodies ref <18.3
Today .4

Thyroglobulin antibodies ref <40
Today <.9


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Your free t4 is mighty low.

But more importantly, are they going to biopsy that nodule?


----------



## Melypop3 (May 12, 2013)

They scheduled one in two weeks and man I don't like waiting...what I'm not understanding is why my tsh isn't going up as my free t4 is clearly going down.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Eh, it's hard to say. TSH is not really a good indicator of thyroid function. It's a good start and it's nice to be able to look for trends, but don't put too much weight on it. There could be a lag time between free t4 decreases and the TSH. Or, your free t3 wasn't tested (that's the really important active hormone) so who knows that's like. And there are a range of antibodies that can skew the test results.

ETA: I'm really glad you are getting a biopsy.


----------



## Melypop3 (May 12, 2013)

I wish it didn't take so long to get into an endocrinologist... My primary said he doesn't like that its solid at that size...so I'm kind of nervous wish something obvious would pop out...is there any other labs my primary should run while I'm waiting to get into an endo?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah...most people with a nodule that size, regardless of what it is, would have it removed. I don't think, at this point, there's much sense in putting time and money into more tests -- you really just need that biopsy.

Is your primary set on an endo referral? You might have much better luck at an ENT or a thyroid surgeon.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Melypop3 said:


> I have been experiencing a lot of strange things over the last 8 months or so...weight gain...exhausted...hot/cold intolerance...etc... The drs keep checking my thyroid and its been fine...then by accident in a ct scan they saw my left thyroid lobe is enlarged... Did an ultrasound and found a solid mass measuring 4.45x2.46x1.74cm in the mid and left lobe.... I got new labs and compared to old any ideas as to what is going on with my thyroid?
> 
> Free t4 ref .61-1.37
> Today .65
> ...


You are very hypo. FT3 and FT4 are very very low; I am surprised you can even type.

What are they doing about the solid mass? Do you have FNA scheduled for that?? If not, you should "insist" on it as you have to be sure you don't have cancer.


----------



## Melypop3 (May 12, 2013)

I keep being told my ft4 and ft3 are fine but I can barely stay awake once 2pm hits just playing party cake with my kids is exhausting! In October of 2011 I dropped a ton of weight without trying and sept 2012 I started feeling like poo I started gaining weight and have piled on 70 pounds my BP is a crazy roller coaster I get so confused... I have sharp pains everywhere and horrible headaches...my periods have gone nuts...my voice has gone husky... i cant swallow right...I'm failing at my job because I just can't function right and I feel like I'm crazy cause the drs keep saying my levels r all within range!


----------



## Melypop3 (May 12, 2013)

I saw an ent yesterday he's who ordered the new tests... Don't know if I like him he wants to leave the nodule in but I don't know if I like that with it being so big...my primary was already referring me to the endo because of my symptoms prior to finding the nodule.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Really?

Uh, strange.

Well, I know the waiting stinks -- I waited four weeks for my biopsy -- but that it sort of how thyroid issues go. It's a hurry up and wait kind of a game. I do hope the next two weeks go quickly for you!


----------



## Melypop3 (May 12, 2013)

I hope so too! I just wish I could run the tests myself


----------



## Melypop3 (May 12, 2013)

So if I'm already pretty sure I'm going to get the side with the nodule removed due to the size is there much point in doing to biopsy since they r going to biopsy it after removal anyway? Should I just schedule surgery to remove that side?


----------

